# Hamilton vs. Tissot



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

OK, so I've narrowed it down to 2 brands. If my budget allowed it, I might get a different watch but my budget is set below $1,000.00 and preferably around $500.00. The two I were debating were between the Hamilton Jazzmaster with Mesh Bracelet or the Tissot Visodate. If you guys have any other recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Both the Hamilton and Tissot watches you listed would be excellent choices. You might want to also check out the ESQ Chronicle by Movado. It runs a Claro 888 automatic movement, has a sapphire crystal, and is around 42mm I believe. It has been selling in the $300-$400 range online. Here is a pic:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Hamilton by a mile.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

The Visodate vs. the Jazzmaster? 

Tissot without even thinking twice.


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

Hamilton gets my vote. Easily.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Hamilton. The Jazzmaster is an incredible watch for the coin as well. Nothing against the Vissodate mind you, but this is an easy one for me...

Dan


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

pantagruel said:


> Both the Hamilton and Tissot watches you listed would be excellent choices. You might want to also check out the ESQ Chronicle by Movado. It runs a Claro 888 automatic movement, has a sapphire crystal, and is around 42mm I believe. It has been selling in the $300-$400 range online. Here is a pic:


I've been underwhelmed by the quality control of ESQ. I've had two ESQ quartz watches die on me, and this hasn't happened on any of my other quartz watches. The CL 888 movement is okay and based on a Seagull ebauche, but the ETA 2824 and 2836 in the Hamilton or Tissot are much better movements, with a smoother sweep (28.8kbph vs. 21.6kbph).


----------



## drx86 (Apr 20, 2012)

ImitationOfLife said:


> The Visodate vs. the Jazzmaster?
> 
> Tissot without even thinking twice.


+1


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Jazzmaster !


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Visodate


----------



## MWR1973 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hamilton


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow its almost 50/50 with hamilton ahead by a small margin


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

That ESQ looks really clean!!


----------



## deluxeswiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Visodate. It's beautiful in the flesh. Very classical.


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

OK so I think I might go the Hamilton route. Its what I had in my mind before starting this thread but just wanted to know everyone's opinion. Now its a matter of which Hamilton to purchase.
I really like the Mesh bracelet on watches, I think its super classy but I also like a leather or Croc band as well. I was wondering if I could buy the watch and then just purchase a leather band by itself and change them out when I feel like it. Here are a few pictures of the watches I've been looking at.








Any input would be greatly appreciated. This is my first watch purchase!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Considered putting mesh on the Visodate??


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Visodate, no doubt about it!

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Hamilton with mesh.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes you can do that. Get the Hamilton on a mesh and get an aftermarket leather.


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton! I love Hamilton, such a beaut. I saw Visodate in person and found it too thick. Also tried Le Locle and the dial design made me dizzy. Hamilton all the way for me!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Tissot


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Hamilton.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Tissot,and i vote twice,cause it's twice as good.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

It's almost a coinflip for me....  but I like Hamilton a bit better. The detailing around the crown is the tiebreaker in my view...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim on a mesh bracelet and 2892 is a heck of a bargain. Not many watches in that price range that even use the 2892. Nothing against the 2836 that the Visodate uses (or the watch itself, which is looks great), but these watches are close in my mind and the 2892 gives the Hamilton the edge.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ihansterx4i said:


> OK so I think I might go the Hamilton route. Its what I had in my mind before starting this thread but just wanted to know everyone's opinion. Now its a matter of which Hamilton to purchase.
> I really like the Mesh bracelet on watches, I think its super classy but I also like a leather or Croc band as well. I was wondering if I could buy the watch and then just purchase a leather band by itself and change them out when I feel like it. Here are a few pictures of the watches I've been looking at.
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the Viewmatic as a dress watch. The Visodate is too dressy and at the same time not dressy enough, but the Viewmatic strikes the right balance.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a bit like splitting hairs, both are great value. As per the above post, most would consider the 2892 to be a bit of an upgrade over the 2836, though I've never noticed any performance differences. I do prefer the date only display on a dress watch. I did have an issue with a Hamilton not having any (or any effective) anti-reflective coating on the crystal. Not sure how the Tissot would compare in that regard, or indeed whether both crystals have similar profiles.


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW that looks amazing...You might have just changed my mind about the hamilton!


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

I am biased against the Visodate, as I have loved it since I first saw it.
It looks killer on that mesh combination!


----------



## slccj (Mar 24, 2012)

Tissot!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha this is one of the great dividing debates - the reality is you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

I find the Viewmatic above the more pleasing & interesting watch.

Not too keen on the day-date of the Visodate (or should that be Visodaydate?) as the window cuts in too much into the dial for my liking.


----------



## JoelSolid (May 2, 2011)

Another vote for Hamilton!

I love my Jazzmaster!


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hamilton because they rock


----------



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

Hamilton!!!


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Visodate!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I will take the Tissot in this bout.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

GlennO said:


> This is a bit like splitting hairs, both are great value. As per the above post, most would consider the 2892 to be a bit of an upgrade over the 2836, though I've never noticed any performance differences. I do prefer the date only display on a dress watch. I did have an issue with a Hamilton not having any (or any effective) anti-reflective coating on the crystal. Not sure how the Tissot would compare in that regard, or indeed whether both crystals have similar profiles.


Buy one knowing that going in, have it adjusted in six positions, and AR applied to inside the crystal. Then you will notice two differences.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> Visodate!
> 
> View attachment 760792


Man, you love that picture. I love the way that picture *ahem* accentuates how awkward the day/date window is on that watch.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm on the Hamilton buss. I don't really care for having a day feature on watches. Plus if you're willing to use all $1,000 of your budget you can get the Intramatic in the mix.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Raza said:


> Man, you love that picture. I love the way that picture *ahem* accentuates how awkward the day/date window is on that watch.


;-)


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

Man after this thread I'm really torn between the two... From what I've been reading, the Hamilton is a better watch internally but I really like the way that Black Dial Tissot looks with the mesh bracelet. I like the classy old school look it has, very clean. The Hamilton looks great as well but aesthetically, for me, it looks a little cheaper which I'm sure its not. I guess I need to go to a watch store and look at both of them on my wrist but I can never find a store that has either of them in stock so I'm going just based off of pictures.


----------



## Ka-kui (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd also say go for the Hamilton. I've had a tissot prc200 and Hamilton khaki king auto. Both are great watches and great brands but something about the Hamilton made it feel more of a quality brand. I know I'm not really comparing like for like but since then I've bought another Hamilton and not another tissot.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Buy one, save a few more weeks and get the other. 
I have both, they get much love but the Viewmatic edges it as it wears better casually as well as formally. 
The Visodate is equally lovely but is limited to dress only. 
In my opinion.


----------



## youngngray (May 12, 2012)

Wow. How polarizing!
I have to say Hamilton because that's what I own, but in the spirit of fairness, I can't say that I've ever handled a Tissot. 

This thread certainly shows me who's taste in watches I'll tend to agree with if nothing else...


----------



## Luminescent (May 29, 2012)

Well I have two Hamiltons and two Tissots and I think both brands are absolutely great watches for the money. In this match-up I went with the Jazzmaster Viewmatic and prefer it quite a bit over the Visodate. Make sure you consider the silver dial Viewmatic, I think it looks amazing:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

1 more vote for the Tissot.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

geoffbot said:


> 1 more vote for the Tissot.


Me too


----------



## agong (Feb 7, 2012)

Tissot vs Hamilton... Is a never ending battle i suppose! hahah!

But given the 2 models.. I'll get the Hamilton! don't really like the ESQ by movado though.


----------



## 09.ducati (Nov 23, 2009)

I prefer the date only feature of the Hammy but like the overall style of the Tissot better. I bought one of those ESQ for my dad a few years ago and paid $90 new off the bay. It has sapphire crystals and the bracelet is solid links and very nice. The CL movement is completely undecorated except for the printing on the rotor.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

I prefer the simple case of the Tissot but with a white dial and on brown leather.


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

OK so if you were to buy a Hamilton and you had a budget of $500.00 give or take, which would you get?


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy a Hamilton? I looked on Amazon and they have pretty good discounts on them. Ebay has some too but im not too familiar with watches so I can never tell if they are fake or not.


----------



## 09.ducati (Nov 23, 2009)

ihansterx4i said:


> Where is the best place to buy a Hamilton? I looked on Amazon and they have pretty good discounts on them. Ebay has some too but im not too familiar with watches so I can never tell if they are fake or not.


Check Jomashop


----------



## orpheous (Jun 2, 2011)

Have Hamilton's and Tissot's. Both are fine watches and great value. In this comparison the Hamilton wins by a country mile.


----------



## Watch Tim (Sep 12, 2011)

you might check out the Movado Datron. Very clean/classic look..I have one and it's great>>nice watch for 600-700.00.


----------



## j_hennry (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a love for both brands as a general "go to" for major value and quality. Here its a close call. But being a guy who loves textured dials and who dislikes day/date dials. I'd give Hamilton my vote without a second thought. The nicer hamiltons (like the one in question) never fails to give a wow factor!!


----------



## kaka23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Visodate by a mile for me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Tissot. I like the indice only dial over the 12, 6, 9 dial of the jazzmaster. The vissodate has a cleaner face, in my opinion, the day feature aside. Although the intramatic on a bracelet trumps them all.


----------



## mauriceh1325 (May 18, 2012)

ihansterx4i said:


> OK so I think I might go the Hamilton route. Its what I had in my mind before starting this thread but just wanted to know everyone's opinion. Now its a matter of which Hamilton to purchase.
> I really like the Mesh bracelet on watches, I think its super classy but I also like a leather or Croc band as well. I was wondering if I could buy the watch and then just purchase a leather band by itself and change them out when I feel like it. Here are a few pictures of the watches I've been looking at.
> 
> 
> ...


That Hamilton Viewmatic looks beautiful. I wouldn't put a mesh on it, however, but that's just my taste. I like the leather strap very much. I would go for the Viewmatic here!


----------



## grotty (Dec 1, 2011)

In this case, Hamilton. I feel that a day-date on a dress watch just makes the dial too cluttered. It's not that I don't like day-dates; I have day-dates that I adore. I just don't like it on a dress watch. I should state that I am biased toward simpler designs, in general.

Regarding which one, I would keep it simple and standard...you are, after all, looking for a dress watch. 3 hand dress watch with black leather. Mesh, under certain circumstances, may not be as versatile, or appropriate, depending on the company you have.

That said, try zooming in to what you're looking for, or what you're going to use it for. Mainly casual outings with jeans and the occasional dress shirt, or should it also fit corporate meetings? That should give you a guide to you're looking for.


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

Tough call.

I have not yet owned any Hamilton, but based on the feedbacks that I've read so far on WUS, and based on the pictures posted, they look nice and well-built. Good luck and post pictures of yours


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking mainly for a watch I can wear to the office Mon-Fri, and then occasionally with jeans and a t shirt.


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the Intra-Matic, I just dont love that it has a quartz movement and not automatic.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

My vote for Visodate.


----------



## Fossdal (Mar 11, 2011)

I went with the Hamilton Slim 40mm, it looks amazing and has an aura of quality the Visodate failed to give me. And I prefer the 2892on the Slim compared to the 2836 of the Visodate. The DDwindow on the Visodate looks out of place as well, and the Slim is just that, only 8mm, perfect for any shirt.

My pic:









Borrowed pic:


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure if anyone cares but I actually ended up buying the black dial viewmatic. Im super pumped about it and from reading through this site everyday for the past week, I already have 5 other watches I want to purchase. Anyways, the big questions now is what band or bracelet should i get to accentuate this watch. Not really feeling the black on black look.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

good choice. i thought about the tissot but went for the hamilton as i thought the tissot logo was too big, the hamilton is really nice and i am glad i went for it


----------



## orange fury (Aug 14, 2010)

Good call on the Hamilton, I got a Jazzmaster Viewmatic last year as a graduation present to myself after I finished my undergrad:










I've received more unsolicited compliments on this one than any other watch I own


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

ihansterx4i said:


> Not sure if anyone cares but I actually ended up buying the black dial viewmatic. Im super pumped about it and from reading through this site everyday for the past week, I already have 5 other watches I want to purchase. Anyways, the big questions now is what band or bracelet should i get to accentuate this watch. Not really feeling the black on black look.


Great choice!

Black with black leather is classic, but a brown leather band doesn't look bad either. I have my black dial Accutron Gemini on brown leather. It's more casual looking, but it's nice.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I have no idea where the general consensus in this forum got the idea that Hamiltons are a cut above Tissots..
If anything, Tissot is considered a higher end manufacture than Hamilton, particulary here in Asia (And yes, I've been to almost every country in Asia). Maybe because most parts of Hamilton watches are sourced from China, or perhaps their promotional/marketing department is lacking (There are more Tissot adverts than Hamiltons in every Asian country I've been to).
I'm not a surveyor of any kind, but I frequently assess the demographic preference of a country with regards to luxury watches. As a side note, I've come to the conclusion that Rolex seems to be regarded as the ultimate 'grail' of the common Asian non-WIS. They even prefer U-BOAT or Panerai above PP or ALS, which I find quite funny.


----------



## MWR1973 (Mar 9, 2010)

entropy96 said:


> I have no idea where the general consensus in this forum got the idea that Hamiltons are a cut above Tissots..
> If anything, Tissot is considered a higher end manufacture than Hamilton, particulary here in Asia (And yes, I've been to almost every country in Asia). Maybe because most parts of Hamilton watches are sourced from China, or perhaps their promotional/marketing department is lacking (There are more Tissot adverts than Hamiltons in every Asian country I've been to).
> I'm not a surveyor of any kind, but I frequently assess the demographic preference of a country with regards to luxury watches. As a side note, I've come to the conclusion that Rolex seems to be regarded as the ultimate 'grail' of the common Asian non-WIS. They even prefer U-BOAT or Panerai above PP or ALS, which I find quite funny.


It's interesting that in other parts of the world brands are viewed so differently. I just can't picture Tissot as the more prestigious brand.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

MWR1973 said:


> It's interesting that in other parts of the world brands are viewed so differently. I just can't picture Tissot as the more prestigious brand.


I saw the most gorgeous and expensive Tissots I've ever seen when I visited their boutique in Paris. Many of them were gold, and there were quite a few we don't get in the US.

I ended up walking out with one of them, too.










Not the solid gold version, but, nonetheless, a very nice piece.

In my eyes, there is no question that Tissot is a higher-end brand.


----------



## MWR1973 (Mar 9, 2010)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I saw the most gorgeous and expensive Tissots I've ever seen when I visited their boutique in Paris. Many of them were gold, and there were quite a few we don't get in the US.
> 
> I ended up walking out with one of them, too.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering, that we had a limited selection over here. I would guess its to give Hamilton an edge as it is the "American brand".

That is a VERY nice Tissot! I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## kprzybyl (May 4, 2012)

ihansterx4i said:


> I love the Intra-Matic, I just dont love that it has a quartz movement and not automatic.


The Intra-matic does have an auto movement. Just go to Hamiltons website and check out the specs.


----------



## fxarevalo (Nov 29, 2013)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I saw the most gorgeous and expensive Tissots I've ever seen when I visited their boutique in Paris. Many of them were gold, and there were quite a few we don't get in the US.
> 
> I ended up walking out with one of them, too.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love your tissot, can you say me what model is it?

Thanks


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

fxarevalo said:


> I absolutely love your tissot, can you say me what model is it?
> 
> Thanks


It's the Heritage 2009, which came in stainless steel and rose gold. It might be a bit hard to find now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

As a whole the Hamilton range is better than Tissot's, however, the Visodate is such a gem that I would, and have, picked it over the Jazzmaster. IMO it's the watch to have out of Hamilton and Tissot's entire range.....but my tastes are as such (vintage looking, uncluttered and uncomplicated). I have the gold case and silver dial version, though I think in hindsight I would have preferred the silver case one. Excuse the low res and poor lighting:


----------



## rjstuf001 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love the Hamilton Khaki Field line (I own an auto chrono) but not a fan of the Jazzmasters AT ALL. I just can't stand the brushed lugs/polished case thing they're doing, and the font on the arabics looks out of place. But that's just me...

The Visodate looks really cool, but I agree with others on this thread regarding the thickness and the day/date. If it were 8-9mm thick and had a date window at 6 or 12, it'd get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)

When shooting for a dressy watch, why do watch companies (not just Tissot) use white day & date wheels under a black dial? To me, that looks fine on a sports watch, but it just blows the whole presentation on a dress watch. If they would just invert the colors, the watch would be much more appealing.


----------



## Lucas Carvajal (Feb 16, 2016)

I Own both brands and they are basically the same to me.


----------

